# 2009 LeChampion Team Ti



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

I see only a couple of reviews in the review section and wanted to ask here if anyone has any impressions or rides in on the LeChampion Team Ti. Feel free to PM me if you prefer.

I'm a recreational rider in north east Florida and do not race. I'm 6', 1" and 220 .
Currently I ride a 58cm 2006 Fuji TEAM CF and just want something else/additional and always fancied Ti.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

Assuming I could get one ... Mike at BD says they are sold out! Anyone have one care to comment on the bike?


----------



## Sammy Garcia (Jul 4, 2008)

*I own one, and proudly posted the first review*

Very possibly, everyone that has one is riding it!! I have been asked a few times how to get one, and continued seeing it soldout. Mike informed me they will have them back on June 2009, including models with the new 11 speed DA. Like I did last year, I highly recommend you to do your homework early, and be so ready. They don't last once available.
I can assure you you will be satisfied. Very satisfied. Especially for long rides, and climbs.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

Huh?

I just had a series of like 4 PM's with Mike expressing my desire to buy one and him telling me they were sold out and then I asking how to get on a waiting list for the next batch - seems like he could have mentioned when this next batch was coming in or given some sign of when I should look for the next batch - maybe this next batch is all spoken for or something.  

I did go to the yahoo site he sent and signed up for the mailing list so I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed and if I'm not able to get one in this batch , I'll try to hold off long enough to get one of the next ones.

Thanks


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

Sammy Garcia said:


> Very possibly, everyone that has one is riding it!! I have been asked a few times how to get one, and continued seeing it soldout. Mike informed me they will have them back on June 2009, including models with the new 11 speed DA. Like I did last year, I highly recommend you to do your homework early, and be so ready. They don't last once available.
> I can assure you you will be satisfied. Very satisfied. Especially for long rides, and climbs.


Sammy, where is the climb pictured in your post?


----------



## Sammy Garcia (Jul 4, 2008)

w4ta said:


> Sammy, where is the climb pictured in your post?


Mexico, Sierra Gorda de Queretaro, near San Joaquin, State of Queretaro. Approximate coordinates of the picture 20° 53' 30.61"N, 99° 28' 29.14" W. Trust me, this is the kind of event you will always remember. Anyone interested for next year's, just PM me. It's on mid March. Warm weather. I will gladly help any fellow cyclist get in touch with Alejandro Obregon, the organizer. And help in any way. No female cyclists made it last, or this year. No International cyclists attended either. Cost of the event was $150 US, about $75 per day, per room, two included. Scenery is truly fantastic.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

I bought the basic model Le Champion Ti. It has the same high quality frame as the Team. I've done a lot of parts switching since I got it--I used a lot of the parts it came with to upgrade another bike and put Rival on the Le Champ along with some Neuvation R28SL3 wheels I already had and a few other things to get it exactly the way I want it. It was a nice bike the way it came(actually better than I expected it to be), but it's even better now. I'd imagine the Team is excellent the way it comes from BD.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks Dresden. Post a few pics to help a brother dream a little.

Anyone care to share a few bike porn pics of the TEAM? Come on how about a few short reviews? What you like, don't like, have changed or would like to change ... 
thanks.


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

Sammy Garcia said:


> Mexico, Sierra Gorda de Queretaro, near San Joaquin, State of Queretaro. Approximate coordinates of the picture 20° 53' 30.61"N, 99° 28' 29.14" W. Trust me, this is the kind of event you will always remember. Anyone interested for next year's, just PM me. It's on mid March. Warm weather. I will gladly help any fellow cyclist get in touch with Alejandro Obregon, the organizer. And help in any way. No female cyclists made it last, or this year. No International cyclists attended either. Cost of the event was $150 US, about $75 per day, per room, two included. Scenery is truly fantastic.


Pulled up the satellite imagery... looks fantastic. Doubt I'll be making it down there... but I'm always hunting for something of this nature. Thanks for the details.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Here's my Le Champion Ti. Kind of a boring photo(maybe I'll take my camera on one of my rides in the near future and see if I can get some better pictures.)

The crankset, chain, and seatpost are the only original components left on it. Brifters, derailleurs, cassette, and wheels went to my Bridgestone RB-2. Brakes, saddle, pedals, and stem went to my Fuji Roubaix. Biomax handlebar just went. Thought about going with the Rival crankset, but the FSA Energy is working well, so I didn't change it when I switched the rest of the components to Rival. I really like the bike. I'd buy another one(probably the Dura-Ace version) if something happened to this one.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

Nice bike. The Ti LeChampions will have to stay on my list. I'll have to check in with the local BD shop and see if they can get one. Ride on.



Dresden said:


> Here's my Le Champion Ti. Kind of a boring photo(maybe I'll take my camera on one of my rides in the near future and see if I can get some better pictures.)
> 
> The crankset, chain, and seatpost are the only original components left on it. Brifters, derailleurs, cassette, and wheels went to my Bridgestone RB-2. Brakes, saddle, pedals, and stem went to my Fuji Roubaix. Biomax handlebar just went. Thought about going with the Rival crankset, but the FSA Energy is working well, so I didn't change it when I switched the rest of the components to Rival. I really like the bike. I'd buy another one(probably the Dura-Ace version) if something happened to this one.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Rode 70 miles on mine today. They really are great bikes.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

*Wait for weight*

Anyone have a weight on a stock 59cm LeChampion Team Ti ?


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

Dresden said:


> Here's my Le Champion Ti. Kind of a boring photo(maybe I'll take my camera on one of my rides in the near future and see if I can get some better pictures.)
> 
> The crankset, chain, and seatpost are the only original components left on it. Brifters, derailleurs, cassette, and wheels went to my Bridgestone RB-2. Brakes, saddle, pedals, and stem went to my Fuji Roubaix. Biomax handlebar just went. Thought about going with the Rival crankset, but the FSA Energy is working well, so I didn't change it when I switched the rest of the components to Rival. I really like the bike. I'd buy another one(probably the Dura-Ace version) if something happened to this one.


What size seat tube/seatpost is that? Is it plenty stiff enough in the BB area?


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Seat tube is 31.8, and the post is 27.2. I'm not a heavyweight(I'm about 155 lbs.) or a very powerful cyclist, but I've never had any problems with flex on the Le Champ Ti. Seems pretty stiff to me.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Steve-a-Reno said:


> I see only a couple of reviews in the review section and wanted to ask here if anyone has any impressions or rides in on the LeChampion Team Ti. Feel free to PM me if you prefer.
> 
> I'm a recreational rider in north east Florida and do not race. I'm 6', 1" and 220 .
> Currently I ride a 58cm 2006 Fuji TEAM CF and just want something else/additional and always fancied Ti.





I own the 2007/2008 model and LOVE it. I'd buy another if my was stolen. On that note, look at neuvationcycling.com too. It's a toss-up between the two.

The sizing of the Lechamp is kinda hard to pin down. I'm 6'0 and the 56 is a bit of a reach.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Dresden said:


> I bought the basic model Le Champion Ti. It has the same high quality frame as the Team. I've done a lot of parts switching since I got it--I used a lot of the parts it came with to upgrade another bike and put Rival on the Le Champ along with some Neuvation R28SL3 wheels I already had and a few other things to get it exactly the way I want it. It was a nice bike the way it came(actually better than I expected it to be), but it's even better now. I'd imagine the Team is excellent the way it comes from BD.



---------------------

To add to that, I got the Neuvation R28 Aero 4's and LOVE them on this bike. They are better than the ritchey and probably Mavic wheels too.


----------

